# Oxygenics Shower Heads?



## forceten (Nov 14, 2008)

So after trying a few different shower heads compared to the stock garbage one that came with the outback we finally got a Oxygenics one.

I do like how the pressure feels with it, and it does seem to save us some water. We added a nice shutoff valve to it also.

Our only problem is mounting it. The shower head is pretty high for our small shower and even angled in a bit its hitting the shower door and even splashing above the shower walls when we are in it.

I need it to angle down more somehow.......... Those that have an Oxygenics, did you keep the stock outback shower holder? Did you replace it with something that can me moved around more? what did ya guys do? I hate not to use this shower head but we can't keep using it as is.....


----------



## maddog (Dec 16, 2009)

forceten said:


> So after trying a few different shower heads compared to the stock garbage one that came with the outback we finally got a Oxygenics one.
> 
> I do like how the pressure feels with it, and it does seem to save us some water. We added a nice shutoff valve to it also.
> 
> ...


I have the same problem. I plan on buying a mount from Camping World that is adjustable. It should fix the problem. Here is the link http://www.campingworld.com/shopping/item/oxygenics-handheld-wand-holder-white/38601


----------



## 4fun_timers (Dec 16, 2007)

I have the Oxygenics, but really haven't used it. I hooked it up once for the DW to use and she loved it. Mine has a water pattern adjustment knob added to the bottom that fits in the stock holder just as the original head does. When I put it in the more vertical position, it presses against the ceiling but it seemed to be fine in the tilted position. My problem is that I have not been able to find a suitable shutoff valve so the DW ended up using more water. With teen girls and their friends, that can be a lot of work with the tote







Do you have a part number and place of purchase for your shutoff? If I can find a shutoff, I will likely get what maddog plans to get so i can gain some clearance.


----------



## Scottps (Jan 21, 2010)

I put one of these on mine and it works great! Got it at Home Depot for under $5.00

The picture on There web-site is wrong, It is a push botton On & Off

http://www.homedepot.com/h_d1/N-5yc1vZ1xgc/R-100578428/h_d2/ProductDisplay?langId=-1&storeId=10051&catalogId=10053


----------



## raynardo (Jun 8, 2007)

I used the existing showerhead bracket when I switched to my Oxygenics, it gives us two tilt angles. One for me and one for my wife. I'm not sure of all the different showerhead brackets that Keystone has used over the years, and this may be why you're not as happy with yours as we are with ours.


----------



## RLP14 (Jun 18, 2009)

We added an Oxygenics shower head this weekend using the shut off from Home Depot. Works great!


----------



## Chuggs (Jun 8, 2010)

We had a similar problem...

So, we removed the existing holder...and I put a couple of screw covers over the abandoned holes.

Then drilled a couple of pilot holes to mount the slider bar. This gives us multiple heights...so you can either enjoy a nice soak on the back...or raise it up to rinse your hair, etc...


----------

